# 9mm Fte



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I was shooting on Friday with a buddy. He was sighting a S&W 9mm auto(Iforgot the model) with new Crimson Trace Grips. That gun was Failing to Eject about every 3-4 rounds. Started with Remingtons and went to WWB, not change. What can typically cause a FTE?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If the gun is new limp wristing is the usual cause. The springs in it are stiff and need a little breaking in. Good luck.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Baldy said:


> If the gun is new limp wristing is the usual cause. The springs in it are stiff and need a little breaking in. Good luck.


+1

Did you try shooting it? Did it do the same thing? I vote the limp wrist, but I could be wrong.

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The new CT grips may change a GOOD hold on the gun, causing FTE. Make sure he's still high and tight. The laser grips are designed to NOT impeed a good grip, and in some models, they make it better.

If it's the M&P, it shouldn't be a problem...

Did it just start to happen after he installed the CT grips? No problems before?

JW


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Another thought...

With a laser grip, you do not NEED good gun, wrist, shoulder alignment. You can shoot just as accurately from an awkward position, as a well braced Weaver hold. But not as securely...


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

The shell is not getting caught in the action during ejection, It is never even pulled from the chamber.

It is not a new occurence since the grips were put on. 

It does it to me as well as him. Neither of us are new to shooting, and we both have good firm controlled grips.


----------

